# Silent Loop 280 Wassergeräusch wenn Radiator bewegt wird



## Polypropylen (4. Januar 2017)

*Silent Loop 280 Wassergeräusch wenn Radiator bewegt wird*

Habe gerade die Silent Loop 280 ausgepackt. 
Sie ist noch nicht eingebaut aber wenn ich den Radiator hin und her bewege und drehe hört man wie das Wasser seine Position mit Luft tauscht....

Wenn ich die Pumpe testweise anstecke und laufen lasse läuft es aber absolut leise. Ohne gurgeln...

Ist das normal?

Edit: bequiet Telefon support meinte auch es ist normal....


----------



## Narbennarr (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop 280 Wassergeräusch wenn Radiator bewegt wird*

Wenn die sagen, dass es normal ist, ist das so 
Ne im ernst, ein wenig Luft ist immer in einer AiO genau wie in einer Custom Wakü, den AGB befüllt man ja auch nicht bis zum Anschlag. Da nur wenige AiO einen AGB haben, muss die Luft woanders hin, und da bleib der Radi


----------

